# American Fyer Talking Station 755



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi guys,


I recently bought AF talking station, in great condition and in working order, I m looking for the manual and more information regarding the needle lifespan before I start playing with it.


Any additional information will be nice.



Gustavo


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

First verify it is a 755 rather than a 755A. The 755A has a resistor to prevent the engine reverse unit from cycling when stopped at the station. The instructions are posted at americanflyerexpress.com. The Gilbert factory service manual is posted at myflyertrains.org under the heading Gilbert Paper. I would assume the original needle is worn out and get a new one. You can get them from Portlines hobbies. Opinions on needle life vary greatly. They are cheap so get several, change them about every 25 plays. Follow the instructions careful when installing the needle, the amount it protrudes is important for good operation.


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi,


Its the 755, thanks for the information and I will buy more needles.


Gustavo


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks complete, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can replace the audio if it dies with something like this module.

BY8001-16P Audio Module

I have some AF station audio, I've attached them here. I'm sure there are more available.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

That's an interesting module. I'd like to see it wired up.


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi John,


I will try to maintain the station as original as possible, but is a nice plan B. What a beautiful machinery as a toy.




Gustavo


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

longle said:


> That's an interesting module. I'd like to see it wired up.


It's the basis of my upcoming remote controlled audio/lighting/servo board.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Very nice. I'm working on building an auxiliary power supply for lighting using a computer power supply. They put out 5v and 15v. I figure running a couple of volts under what a transformer would put out will hopefully extend the life of the bulbs. Since the module operates on 5v I just might be able to incorporate one of those also. What are you using for a speaker?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That module will use standard 8 ohm speakers. I use the ERR 1.5" ones that come with the RS Commander, I get lots of those with upgrades that I don't use.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Are the speakers available separately?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can buy speakers from ERR, and of course there are tons of places to buy all sizes of 8 ohm speakers. For baffles, I use spray can lids, etc. if I don't have an "official" baffle.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The Talking Station electronic playback kits from Portlines includes the speaker. The original recording from the 755 Talking Station appears to not be available separately. Only the newer Continental Flyer announcements are separately sold. to get the kit with all 4 announcements including the original 755 version is kind of pricey.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You got your hands on one nice looking 755 station that appears complete. I hope it works as well as it looks. The suggestion by GRJ is one you might consider to use while you keep your actual station in good working order. After all, the more you play the record, the more it will wear. I've been told that the needles should be replaced after only 3 plays. That seems excessive to me as my grandkids would exceed that in the first minute they arrive. Perhaps all the more reason to consider the digital "back-up" to save that vintage Flyer stuff and maintain its condition. You can always install it so it does no harm to the original piece.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I noticed that admonition on the Portlines site about using their needles for only 3 plays. I understand these replacements are made from different stock than the original Gilbert needles. My parents and I can vouch for well in excess of 250 plays on the original needle and record on my 1950 755. It still plays very good. I would say it is at 70% of original quality. I have a stack of NOS Gilbert records and two original unused needles that could be used for comparison. I have not done so yet. It used to be possible to get repro records but I have not seen them recently.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There is a guy who sells needles on eBay -- like 100 of them for $5-$6. I bought a pack once. Have not tried using them though so can't vouch to how well they work. Certainly the price is good. But to be honest, I like using the digital sound to keep my station in good condition and I'll probably install one keeping the record safely intact.


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

That talking station is in perfect condition and working order, the sound is very clear and loud, the record its in pristine condition!! It seems this one haven't been used to much, even the motor and gears are perfect, I will buy more needles and replaced at will. Definitely at long term the digital backup is the solution.




Gustavo


----------

